# oday 37



## idixon10 (Mar 24, 2013)

good morning to all existing members from one very recent to this site. Last year i purchased unseen an oday 37. i have subsequentely been driven to insolveny and despair on this project and would wish to ask members that have or are going through the experience where i might acquire used parts particularly cushions and portlights. Sorry to have introduced this tone as a first time visitor but am at a point of despair and would most welcome any help or guidance.Thankyou ian


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

If you're on the Chesapeake Bay somewhere, Bacon Sails in Annapolis has tons of used stuff.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Welcome to Sailnet Idixon. Oday portlights are no longer made but beckson and others will fit. cushions are not a big issue if you find a foam supplier.

Can't help but ask why you boat a boat unseen and where you and the boat are?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

The O'day 37 is a GREAT boat! Good Old Boat had a review of them in their January 2013 issue.

Lots of parts available through D & R Marine. Cushions and ports are minor fixes. Frankly, the original ports (still available through Beckson) are crap. If you are going to do it, get the New Found Metals ports (for about double the price - but worth it).

Welcome to Sailnet!


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

... where are you in the US?


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Quoting the title of the article in January/February 2013 GOB


> The O'day 34; a low-profile high-value center-cockpit cruiser


NADA has this boat valued between $25 and $29K for a 1984 model. IMHO this would be the price for one that is in terrible condition. Paraphrasing GOB; value should be between $30K and $45K for one "in decent shape."


----------

